# Favorite Chihuahua Toys



## mygirlzoey (Mar 22, 2009)

I've had Zoey for about a month and she is about three years old. She doesn't play with any toys! What is your Chihuahuas favorite toy? Maybe Zoey will like it!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

For Jago it is a pink pig that makes a noise and rosie loves her little Dougal (from the Magic Roundabout) toy 

Barbara x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

A tug toy is Lily's favourite,she gets one end and my Sheltie gets the other,then they go mad round the room,"with who's going to pull it off the other " Oh ! and the cat is her fav play mate


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

My puppy mill rescue, Kozanna, doesn't play with toys much. She didn't know what they were when she came to live with me. She was nine months old when she was rescued from the puppy mill. She will carry a little stuffed toy around a little and maybe chew on it, but only for a little while. She didn't grow up with toys, so she doesn't care much about them. She loves a bully stick though and chews on one of them a lot.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twiglet loves little soft toys that she can carry and play with easily - Bentley loves bigger soft toys that he carries around and usually goes round collecting them up and put them in his bed


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

ladyj said:


> My puppy mill rescue, Kozanna, doesn't play with toys much. She didn't know what they were when she came to live with me. She was nine months old when she was rescued from the puppy mill. She will carry a little stuffed toy around a little and maybe chew on it, but only for a little while. She didn't grow up with toys, so she doesn't care much about them. She loves a bully stick though and chews on one of them a lot.


What a shame, bless her, so pleased she is safe now. It makes your heart bleed for all the other little (and big) dogs in these horrible puppy mills/farms.

Barbara x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody likes small soft toys that squeak. He also loves to chase a ball, so we have little cat balls that we throw so he can chase them. He likes beanie babies or similar small stuffed animals and he doesn't tear them up so I don't worry about what's inside of them. He really LOVES his bully sticks and he chews on those alot.

I also got him a new chew from bestbullysticks.com. It's the himalayan dog chew and it's like a hard as a brick piece of some kind of milk/cheese blend that they eat over there. He gnaws on it for a long time and his teeth will scrape off tiny bits of it. It looks like it will last a long time. 

His most FAVORITE toy is the cats. He pesters them to no end. 

Brodysmom


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

My oldest loves just about any toy. Balls are her favorite. The lil 2/3" inch squeaky toys seem to be a hit. I have two that don't play much with toys. They entertain themselves by wrestling, and chewing bones or pig ears. It may just depend on their personality how much of a toy player they are.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Ty bow wow toys! The octopus is Peeks favorite and when he has it in his mouth he looks like a character of Aliens. These things don't tear and the squeakies in them have lasted forever. Bullysticks are the next favorite and then the cat. Much like Brody. Are you sure our two don't have the same parents. lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Rochelle said:


> Ty bow wow toys! The octopus is Peeks favorite and when he has it in his mouth he looks like a character of Aliens. These things don't tear and the squeakies in them have lasted forever. Bullysticks are the next favorite and then the cat. Much like Brody. Are you sure our two don't have the same parents. lol


Long lost siblings!! LOL!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasper likes to drag his baby blanket around so we call him "Linus"!
Besides that he likes his little turtle, froggy and elephant...
all available @ petsmart.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky is a killer chi when he gets a stuffed soft toy, doesnt last 2minutes so we dont buy them anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!
His fave is his latex squeaky chicken and any other latex squeaky toy!! Any balls as well.
Also dirty socks
the 'scuba' that is in a can on Foster lager, wash it out and he loves it. Its a very
light ball, like a ping pong ball.
the stuff washing up liquid goes into in a washing machine!!!!
My UGG boots if he can get a hold of them, I have to keep them out of his reach now!!!


----------



## 1chi4me (Jul 28, 2008)

Anything with a squeaker will do!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

rocky scotland said:


> the 'scuba' that is in a can on Foster lager, wash it out and he loves it. Its a very
> light ball, like a ping pong ball.
> the stuff washing up liquid goes into in a washing machine!!!!
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

OK im not a complete nutter honestly .

Over her in the UK in cans of Fosters lager there is a light plastic ball in the can with a hole through the centre called a 'scuba' (something to do with making the lager go down easier, bubbles??? dunno im more of a wine drinker myself)!!! I just cut open the can and wash out the ball. Rocky LOVES them, they are a perfect size for a chi's mouth. The balls are so light they go flying around the floor!

The other thing is a ball that washing liquid goes in then it goes into the washing machine with the clothes, Rocky runs off with it when I open the door after a load of washing.

Hope that explains it lol!!!!!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

BoBos also known as Lofa dogs, my munchkins are addicted to them.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i just bought some cat toys for my babies today they love them the wee cat balls that make a jingle noise zac loves them


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Mine are also huge fans of the BoBo's! They also love anything plush with a squeaker in it and soft plushy balls are a big hit too  They are not partial to plastic or rubber toys though.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Cat balls, Loda dogs, pig ears, and the latex dinosaur at Wal-mart- only the orange one though, she won't touch the blue dino!


----------



## mom 2 Nacho BellGrande (Mar 8, 2009)

Nacho loved this Chihuahua toy so much: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3202770
However, he chewed it up after a few days so I had to get rid of it. It barks then whimpers. He carried it around like it's his baby and he whimpers at the same time the toy does sometimes. It's so funny.

He also loves these: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3207011


----------



## mygirlzoey (Mar 22, 2009)

I hate your user name Nacho BellGrande!! It makes me hungry!! lol!! (Actually I love it!)

I guess Zoey just isn't a toy kinda dog, maybe she just wasn't exposed to them in her early years. I've tried little stuffed squeaky toys, tug ropes, and little balls. I haven't tried latex squeakys though...maybe those will strike her interest. My other dog (a medium mix) loves BoBos!

Those bully sticks seem to be popular, I'll have to get her one of those. She loves to chew on yummy edible things! 

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

bump, bump, i was hoping for some more comments from people.  

wish i could get my hands on some of those scuba balls...lol


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

rocky scotland said:


> OK im not a complete nutter honestly .
> 
> Over her in the UK in cans of Fosters lager there is a light plastic ball in the can with a hole through the centre called a 'scuba' (something to do with making the lager go down easier, bubbles??? dunno im more of a wine drinker myself)!!! I just cut open the can and wash out the ball. Rocky LOVES them, they are a perfect size for a chi's mouth. The balls are so light they go flying around the floor!
> 
> ...


Promise i didnt think you were a nutter!! I just love to hear the differences! 
I might have some of those downy balls left aroundhere....i'll have to look


also, my mother was a McDonald.....just a little trivia


----------

